#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  Websites Internal Links Optimization.

## Bhavya

Optimizing your website's internal pages links can make a huge difference in your overall search rankings. If you practice the proper way of internal linking, you can help search engine crawlers to easily find, understand, and index your content, which can help your web pages to rank higher in SERP results. By optimizing your website's internal links you can establish information hierarchy for your website and spread link equity around the website. So, here are ways to optimize your internal links.

Improve your internal linking by using relevant keywords and optimized anchor text.Aim for every page to have three internal links to itAdd website footer with links to relevant pages, like product or service categories

----------

